

Redesigning Search at Airbnb - iamnirav
http://nerds.airbnb.com/redesigning-search/

======
chriskottom
The article had a few good insights in the first few paragraphs about the
problems they were looking to solve: "pogosticking", structuring of search
results, steering users toward the features that their data showed mattered
most, etc.

